# Piesporter label



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Been awhile since I needed to make a label but here it is for the CC Global Cuvee kit I finally bottled today.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Wade that is a killer label. I love it and I like the piesporter too.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Its actually the first time Ive ever had Piesporter, I like it a lot. I tend to like all the German wines.


----------



## Flem (Mar 6, 2011)

Really great looking label, Wade.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm big into labels and that's an excellent one.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 7, 2011)

That is very nice!! Very professional looking!!

Great work!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice! I have to start making some. The bar is set high with you guys!


----------



## MN-winer (Mar 7, 2011)

I like it. Why did you "need" to make a label this time (I'm just curious). Do you not make labels most of the time?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2011)

I always make labels, its just been so long since I have bottled anything!!!! I have a few batches still from 09 sitting on my counter screaming at me to bottle. Im going to try and bottle at least one batch a week from here on in, the problem is that most of the bottles I have I havnt delabeled>


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 7, 2011)

Bout time you been slacking!

Looks great!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2011)

Mike, in a serious way!!!!!!!! I always come up with some damn excuse!!! My cellar shelves show it also. lots of emptiness!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Well quit yer yammerin then and get bottling and delabeling! Nice label. I'm glad Waldo helped you fix it up! Chuckle Chuckle. I thought the same thing Wade. Waldo forgot to save the changes before posting it. (This reference is to Wade's other forum life).


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 7, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Well quit yer yammerin then and get bottling and delabeling! Nice label. I'm glad Waldo helped you fix it up! Chuckle Chuckle. I thought the same thing Wade. Waldo forgot to save the changes before posting it. (This reference is to Wade's other forum life).



its been updated


----------

